# boulder dam construction



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

Train at concrete mixing plant; April 17, 1934


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Now thats cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It almost looks like an HO model RR.:thumbsup:


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

i see 2? trains off in the distance waiting for their turn?
my grandfather told me stories about working out there as an electrical tester for los angeles water and power during construction. the contractors had busses that came into LA every monday and just hired people off the street. load em' up and drive em' out to the desert. by friday they'd be short laborers again. they just kind of wandered off :laugh: they also got 4 coffe cans issued to them when they got to camp. you put the legs of your bed in them and filled them with water to keep the bugs out of your bunk


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

haven't seen this modeled yet...








Fresno scrapers early construction of railroad to Hoover Dam:

"So then he got a job with the New Mexico Construction Company, working on building the streets and the sewer system for Boulder City; that’s when he used 4 mules and a Fresno scraper. He was going around and asking everybody for a job. And first they asked him, “Can you drive a Fresno and
4 mules?” Well, heck, coming from Missouri he could drive a mule; he was a Missouri mule himself! [chuckling] So anyway, he said, “Sure.”
They said, “Well, you go way over there and get yourself a mule and a Fresno.” He wasn’t real sure what a Fresno was. It was just a dirt-scraping thing that he had to walk behind (but he’d walked behind a plow, so he knew how to do that) and you’d take it to the edge and dump it. Now, you see, Le Tourneau had all this marvelous earth-moving machinery, but New Mexico Construction was clear back in the 1800s with mules, see? All right."


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

last one...


----------



## makarick123 (Jun 18, 2011)

*I'M with you*



big ed said:


> It almost looks like an HO model RR.:thumbsup:


I thought it was HO Scale


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

"Boulder Dam" ...

That's a.k.a. "Hoover Dam", for all of you young folks!

TJ


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> "Boulder Dam" ...
> 
> That's a.k.a. "Hoover Dam", for all of you young folks!
> 
> TJ


:laugh:

:thumbsup:


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Love the old pictures. Try to hire people today to go work like that and you'll be out there all by yosef. Ha! Thanks for posting them. Pete


----------

